# Help using a rotary table



## Blogwitch (Oct 28, 2016)

While I can't use my shop, I have been working my way through my archives and I came across this PDF, which I think, originally came from the Arc Euro/LMS site.
It does concentrate on the very nice RT's that they both sell (I have just bought one for going with my CNC build), but there is a lot more information that could be classed as generic, and would show someone who doesn't quite understand how they really work and what can be done with them.

A real good read.

John 

View attachment Using A Rotary Table.pdf


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks John,
All information is helpful.
gbritnell


----------



## 10K Pete (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice summary of RT use! Thanks for posting it John.

Pete


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you George and Pete, I'm glad it has maybe aided someone.

I am only about 20% through the archive, so I might find a bit more useful info, but I soon get sidetracked and just read for an hour or so as some things I haven't seen for years.

John


----------



## /// (Dec 2, 2016)

^^^^^ Mods?


----------

